# Navarre or Opal Beach Water Conditions Late Sat or Early Sunday Morning???



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sun AM: Gents and Ladies---

Anyone have a quick report on the water clarirty, surf, June Grass (in April) stsatus specifically for Navarre Beach Public Access Areas to the West to Opal Beach this Sunday mid-mornng.

We're debating whether to pack our gear, buy live shrimp and go for it. 

The wind has subsided as of now (0830 hours) until the seabreeze kicks in later. 

But I'm seeing these June Grass and Catfish rerports (indicative of 'dirty water') and don't know if it's worth the time to pack and go.

Beautiful day, yes, but I'm not one to just sit on the beach and not cast a line or two. I've got chores to keep my busy at home or go fish for pomps....decisions...decisions....

Any feedback is welcome and appreciated.

Thanks ! Eric in Navarre


----------



## Rooster80 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm headed out to Opal now. If I catch anything ill let you know! 


Dave


----------

